# Mk4 golf braking pedal vibrate and grinding noise from front right wheel



## Mk4sdi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello
My golf has a brake problem as the title describes.

This is an intermittent problem.
when braking my car, everything is normal up to the point where the car almost comes to a complete stop. At that point the brake pedal start to vibrate much like on abs operation, and "grinding" noise can be heared from the front right wheel.
No abs light is on during this process. 
No fault codes were found with both a torque app and vag com.
my initial theory is that the wheel speed sensor on the right front is not working properly. 
Vcds confirmed it. The sensor is not 100% operational. We tried replacing with a sensor from junk yard but still no good.
is it worth buying a new one and give it a try? 
My local garage said that the abs computer has to be replaced.
any suggestions would be appreciated.

Great forum btw...
thx


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

Try a new sensor (or another junkyard one) first. I had this exact issue on my wife's Beetle and it turned out that the previous owner had an accident and in repairing it, the shop didn't install the C-clip that keeps the hub in the spindle. Over time, the hub had moved a good 10 mm out, taking the wheel and ABS ring with it, which moved the sensor (mounted to the spindle) out of range. I knocked the hub back in place, put the C-clip in, and everything was good.


----------



## Mk4sdi (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks
will try to see if i have this "c clip" thing...
any pointers or pics on where it's located?...
will order a new sensor on ebay today


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

It sits inside the spindle where the wheel bearing is. Look up a DIY on front wheel bearings and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

check your wheel bearing. They can cause this issue.


----------

